# Runic Alpahbets



## Cinninamon (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd like to have one of my characters be able to read and use a runic alphabet and I know that there are several of them, but I'm not quite sure which one I should use. Does anyone have any suggestions for ones they may have used?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 18, 2013)

Firstly... What does your characters write with and what is their technology level?

Quill and ink

Pen - fountain, ballpoint, etc

Slate and chalk

Charcoal

Chiselled into stone or wood or slate.

It will affect the type of alphabet you need.

Quills and pens can write more elaborate letters/runes than a chisel based society that can only really make uniform marks in differing combinations tapped into stone. The reason why some runic alphabets only use straight lines and others curved. But then, I suppose you could have curved chisels.


----------



## Ireth (Jan 18, 2013)

The Futhark runes are cool if you want to have a dwarvish/Nordic feel to the story. Or you could use Ogham for a Celtic flavor, though I'm not sure if those strictly count as runes.

Runic alphabets / Runes / Futhark

Ogham alphabet


----------

